# Dwight Howard's shoulders - aesthetically pleasing or no?



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally I think they look great. They are literally the size of basketballs. It's so ridiculous...but in a good way. What do you think?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Giant lumpy muscles freak me out. I feel this urge to poke them with a pointy object though, they look like they'd deflate.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Giant lumpy muscles freak me out. I feel this urge to poke them with a pointy object though, they look like they'd deflate.


Yes but he's athletically muscular and not super bulky bodybuilder muscular which people seem to be grossed out by.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Giant lumpy muscles freak me out. I feel this urge to poke them with a pointy object though, they look like they'd deflate.


Notsureifsrs...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Notsureifsrs...


Ded srs. :blank No really, it looks weird to me, but then I am a bum who will never have gigantic athletic muscles, so I may be biased. :b I find his arms to be more of a curiosity than aesthetically pleasing. They kind of look like giant drumsticks. O.O


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

He's not even THAT big as far muscular physiques go.
He's just very very lean, which gives the impression of more size than he actually has.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

They look good by themselves but they look weird on him because he has such a little head.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, he looks pretty disproportionate. If anyone I knew looked like that without participating in a sport at its highest level, I'd just think they spent far too much time at the gym.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks decent. I'm a fan of proportion, but if things must be out of proportion, big shoulders would be high on my list.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

He's shiny. Hmm his muscles are nice too I guess. Very nice... Yesyes indeed, very nice indeed.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Hell yeah, I wish I had his shoulders. It's amazing how he blew up since his rookie season, he was quite skinny back then.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Dem delts...

Yeah, I think it looks good. In my opinion the key to looking good as a male is big delts, if you have big delts I think it makes you look "primal" and "beastly", almost like a tiger or something. 

It's badass.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

He must do dips and chain dips 24/7  anyway they look awesome. If he only added more tricep and bicep. He would look like a superhuman.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

PaysageDHiver said:


> Looks decent. I'm a fan of proportion, but if things must be out of proportion, big shoulders would be high on my list.


I think big shoulders and big traps looks good on any male.



Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Hell yeah, I wish I had his shoulders. It's amazing how he blew up since his rookie season, he was quite skinny back then.


His shoulders BLEW up. The rest of him looks the same though.



Skylaishot said:


> Dem delts...
> 
> Yeah, I think it looks good. In my opinion the key to looking good as a male is big delts, if you have big delts I think it makes you look "primal" and "beastly", almost like a tiger or something.
> 
> It's badass.


Seriously. Big delts look amazing. It has that athletic look.



SupaDupaFly said:


> He must do dips and chain dips 24/7  anyway they look awesome. If he only added more tricep and bicep. He would look like a superhuman.


Most basketball players have amazing delts. It's because they constantly have their hands up.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I feel squeamish and pain when I look at very muscular physiques. I always imagine the muscles exploding.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

too buff for me, he'd be hotter if he weren't so muscular imo


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd have to get to 240 to look like that.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

2nd pic looks shopped ?? (blurryish front shoulder part)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being built like him.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

his proportions are way out. not pretty...sorry Dwight.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

They don't call him Superman for nuthin'...


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> He's not even THAT big as far muscular physiques go.
> He's just very very lean, which gives the impression of more size than he actually has.


Idk, 6'11" and 270lbs+ is pretty big.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

^Lol I agree he's big, but... :










Ronnie Coleman was 296-297lbs at contest weight, 5"10'. Sitting at like %3.5 bodyfat, whereas Dwight is probably more like 7-8%.
For sheer muscle mass, Ronnie Coleman would dwarf the most muscular professional athletes easily.

Lmao @ all the people saying "I Don't like gigantic" muscles.
No professional athlete has anything on IFBB Pro Super Heavyweight bodybuilders for sheer size.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

They should do a drug test on him. This guy juices for sure.


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

Jus looks strange to me...but then I can see how I might grow to appreciate them if I was dating him.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

norad said:


> They should do a drug test on him. This guy juices for sure.


They probably do get drug tested, but some compounds will be out of your system within days.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

shoulders look good to bad they don't help him shoot free throws-lol


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Pfft you call dem delts? He got nuthin on Markus Ruhl (The guy at the top)!


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Pfft you call dem delts? He got nuthin on Markus Ruhl (The guy at the top)!


Ruhl sure loves his HGH and insulin


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

What;s wrong with an disproportionate muscle group ? It's so easy to make that group smaller...u just gotta do...*nothing*, meaning u don't train it for a few months.

I think his shoulders are nice, but comparing them to other muscle group, they are way ahead and not in harmony with the rest of the body. And yes, they are as big as basketballs cause he is a big guy, what did u expect ?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll always find it odd when a guy's arm muscle is bigger than his head.


----------



## mrdeez (Jul 29, 2010)

Dude is as close to a real-life superman as possible, almost 7ft tall, huge broad shoulders, relatively small waist, 40"+ vertical. I think it looks good on him, if he was 5'9" with those shoulders... thats a different story


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

wrongnumber said:


> I feel squeamish and pain when I look at very muscular physiques. I always imagine the muscles exploding.


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm very Jelly! He needs those delts when he works inside the post. That what she said


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

:con Well, I guess nobody will tear his arms off.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Heyrayray said:


> I'm very Jelly! He needs those delts when he works inside the post. That what she said


Big delts just look great on anyone. David Haye looks awesome too.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Way too buff for my taste.... big muscles freak me out and make me uncomfortable too.


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

GaaraAgain said:


> They look good by themselves but they look weird on him because he has such a little head.


I know, he has a Beetlejuice head!:b


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought I was hallucinating when I saw his name here,, I was like "no no dont be silly, just keep scrolling down it will all go away", man this is depressing being a magic fan.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Talking of proportions, anyone ever notice how tiny Dwight ears are?

Also on a semi-related note, if Dwight ends up a Laker, I will never forgive Otis Smith.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Pfft you call dem delts? He got nuthin on Markus Ruhl (The guy at the top)!


That is so disgusting. :um


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

bunnie said:


> I know, he has a Beetlejuice head!:b


Lmao, yeah too true! :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Beauty through functionality, I'd hit it.



No **** :b


----------



## approachanxiety (Jan 1, 2018)

Aha, Dwight's ego's bigger than his shoulders


----------

